# Tom Lowe how about a Valentines Day Present



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Any chance on a news update at the Autoworld web site. We all need our slot car fix to get through the last of winter 

Pretty Please

Roger Corrie


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

We will update it next week. Have a major announcment as to how we intend to market white thunders/chase cars.....DIRECT!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*But what about...*



tlowe said:


> We will update it next week. Have a major announcment as to how we intend to market white thunders/chase cars.....DIRECT!


But what about all the prototypes that we have seen pictures of?
(I need cars to race, not sit on a shelf...) :lol: 

Scott


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

tlowe said:


> We will update it next week. Have a major announcment as to how we intend to market white thunders/chase cars.....DIRECT!


Tom, 

Thanks for the update. Look forward to the new marketing of the WTs.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

tlowe said:


> We will update it next week. Have a major announcment as to how we intend to market white thunders/chase cars.....DIRECT!


What no scalpers? Talk about taking all the fun out of it.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tlowe said:


> We will update it next week. Have a major announcment as to how we intend to market white thunders/chase cars.....DIRECT!


Cool.
Are the SuperIII Nascars still on schedule? Can't wait to see you dust up with Walthers Life-Like!!


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

What about the prototypes? We are rolling out new cars on a pretty agressive schedule. About 24 to 36 new bodies a year! We just rolled out 12 new bodies and 12 more will be releases in April. i doubt the channel can't handle more than that!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Doh!*



tlowe said:


> What about the prototypes? We are rolling out new cars on a pretty agressive schedule. About 24 to 36 new bodies a year! We just rolled out 12 new bodies and 12 more will be releases in April. i doubt the channel can't handle more than that!


Good point...
I guess I am impatient for the new cars... lol...
Scott


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

tom can you make all cars direct???


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

tlowe said:


> We will update it next week. Have a major announcment as to how we intend to market white thunders/chase cars.....DIRECT!


That is really excellent news!


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

We won't sell only direct but will start selling all of our programs direct this spring including First Laps and IWheels (chase cars/White Thunders). Sick of SCALPERS!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Don't forget markets outside the USA!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Tom -- I applaud you. This is terrific news.

Thanks,
'doba


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have never understood the fascination with the white thunders, etc. But I applaud the effort to provide those who support the hobby with the product they desire. I won't personally be buying the white thunders... but I can guarantee I will make up for it with the regular release issues!! Possibly in the new Torino alone!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
WWW.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful news. Cant wait!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I WILL be buying some white thunders, if not all. Tom this is great news. Thanks for listening to us.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

That's great Tom.Will be waiting to send more money to you for more cars.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Tom-- what is the name of the neo traction car? How close are you to release?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Tom, question about iWheels ordering. If I get a set of regular tuff ones and a set of regular xtractions can I get a set of tuff ones and a set of xtraction iWheels?

Will the first lap cars be released at the same time?


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Tom,when can we start ordering the new stuff you are now talking about(2/23) on your web page? Any date yet as to when you will be posting the new cars on your site? Thanks


----------

